# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Prince of Persia

## S1mple

*Prince of Persia* 

*Жанр: 3rd-Person 3D Action*
*Платформы: PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, PC*
*Статус: Продажа*
*Дата выхода: 12 декабря 2008 г.*
*Дата выхода в России: 17 декабря 2008 г.*
*Разработчик: Ubisoft Montreal*
*Издатель: Ubisoft*
*Официальный сайт: Открыть*

*Системные требования:*
*ОС:* Windows XP/Windows Vista 
*Процессор:* Двуядерный процессор 2.6 GHz Intel Pentium D или AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz или AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ или лучше рекомендованы) 
*Оперативная память:* 1 GB Windows XP/2 GB Windows Vista 
*Видеокарта:* 256 MB DirectX 10.0 совместимая или DirectX 9.0 совместимая видеокарт с поддержкой Shader Model 3.0 или выше 
*Звуковая карта:* DirectX 9.0 или 10.0 совместимая звуковая карта (5.1 звуковая карта рекомендуется) 
*DirectX:* DirectX 9.0 или 10.0
*DVD-ROM:* DVD-ROM dual-layer drive 
*Hard Drive Space:* 8 GB 
*Контроллеры:* Клавиатура, мышка, джойстик (Xbox 360 Controller для Windows рекомендуется) 
*Поддерживаемые видеокарты:* ATI RADEON X1600/1650-1950/HD 2000/3000 series NVIDIA GeForce 6800/7/8/9 series 


*Об игре:*Ubisoft официально заявила о разработке 4-ой части легендарного Prince of Persia. В отличие от трилогии сюжет новой игры даст резкий крен в сторону более мягкого и фантастического повествования. «Предыдущие игры были построены на смеси стилей "Арабской Ночи" с историей Персии. Однако, мы решили, что будет гораздо лучше вернуться к пейзажам «Тысячи и одной Ночи», к чему-нибудь более яркому» - поведал один из разработчиков. Завязка такова. В битве злого бога по имени Ahriman и доброго Ohrmazd (взяты из мифов Зороастризма – религии персов), побеждает, понятное дело, добро. Ohrmazd заключает злыдня в тюрьму – в данном контексте в магический ящик. Но спустя несколько веков неизвестный вор освобождает Ahriman и тот вырывается наружу, изменяя цветовую палитру мира. В прямом смысле. Прямо как в Okami. И неожиданно бывший воришка превращается в известного нам Принца, которому и придется вернуть миру привычное цветоощущение. Самое интересное, что цвет будет меняться в реальном времени – как только вы убьете врагов на данной территории, земля постепенно будет возвращаться в свое нормальное состояние.
Коснутся изменения и боев. Несмотря на то, что это все еще очень важная часть геймплея PoP, битвы станут менее масштабными. Акцент сделан на дуэли.
Следующий удар по сердцам фанатов – фирменной «перемотки» времени больше не будет. Она была сдана в утиль по одной простой причине – заезженность темы. Как говорят разработчики, «подобная концепция была использована уже миллион раз». Поэтому они решили обратиться к чему-нибудь новому. К чему – пока тайна за семью печатями. Тем не менее, акробатические этюды и сопутствующий паркур останутся на месте. Как, впрочем, и структура уровней – в меру линейных, но требующих и работы серого вещества. Также девелоперы надеются, что боссы в новой игре станут более харизматичными, чем в предыдущих частях. Ближайший ориентир для них - Metal Gear Solid.


*Открыть галерею игры* 
*Новые скриншоты* 
*ВИДЕО:* 
*Первый трейлер игры c UbiDays*
*Интервью с разработчиками часть первая*
*Интервью с разработчиками часть вторая*
*Speed Art Trailer 2: Elika*
*Prince of Persia: The Hunter Creation*
*Interview + Gamplay*
*E3 2008: Exclusive Trailer*
*E3 2008: Gameplay*
*GC 2008: Gameplay 7m.*
*Glorious Gameplay Trailer*
*Ultimate Combat Montage*
*TGS 2008 Trailer*
*Hero Factor: Gameplay Doc*
*Hero Factor: World Doc*
*Developer Diary: Elika*
*Developer Diary: The Prince*

----------

